# A smile for you



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great to see Michelle! He is definitely the mount for you. I'm so very glad you got him! :smile:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad it's working out for you! Have you taught Atticus to bareback yet????Hehehe!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love his face! I miss having horses so bad!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

kcp1227 said:


> Love his face! I miss having horses so bad!


Thanks, he's such a goof lol.
He's my first horse and I can't imagine life without one!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a hard day so I had to check out his photo again. He does make you smile.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> I had a hard day so I had to check out his photo again. He does make you smile.


I'm glad he made you smile!

Here's a couple more, hes full of personality...plus some lol

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol!! He's precious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is such a ham! What wonderful pictures!


----------

